# 6 month old excessively thirsty after changing food



## jbpeeden (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello, my 6 month old pup Drogo has been excessively thirsty over the past two days. We fed him Wellness Large Breed Puppy food from the time we got him around 8 weeks until Sunday. Starting about a week ago he began to become uninterested in his food, everything else was normal such as his energy level, bowel movements, etc but he would just not want to eat the Wellness anymore at his scheduled feeding times, he would kind of pick at it but would never finish his meal. 

We noticed that he would devour any dog food that he may have found at our friends/parents houses who also own dogs. So we decided maybe it was time to try a new dog food on Sunday night after he flat out refused to eat any of the Wellness on Sunday afternoon and we were recommended Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. He absolutely loves it, eats it right up without a second thought but I have noticed that he is drinking a lot more water than he did when we were feeding him Wellness. He would even wake us up whining last night at 3 in the morning just to get out of his crate to drink a bowl of water. That's when I became concerned because he hasn't cried in his crate at night since the first week we brought him home. Other than the excessive drinking he seems to be his normal happy go lucky self.

I'm sure that the food is the cause of the problem because his thirst coincides with us changing him from Wellness to Fromm. My question is how worried should I be? Is this something that just happens when you change foods for a dog? Will it get better over time or does it mean that we need to find a different food? If we do need to steer away from Fromm can anyone recommend a large breed puppy food that is comparable to Wellness?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would contact the folks at Fromm they have excellent customer service . I'll be honest I'm not sure I am one of those that always soaks my dog food and puppy gold does suck up a good bit of water so I could see how it could make him thirsty


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Kibble has the appearance of dryness but it is anything but dry. There is still some water content in the kibble depending on how the manufacturer produces it or how you store it at home.

If your dog is drinking a lot, it could mean the kibble is dry.. That said, I recommend soaking dry kibble a little before feeding to release the air, especially if it is very porous. Because if the dog drinks a lot of water and the water and kibble is mixed in the stomach, it is a potential receipe for bloat.


----------

